# PHTLS Testing Scenarios



## ToxicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

I have to retest PHTLS scenarios and I was wondering what you guys got for scenarios so I don't make the same mistakes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2019)

A trauma patient.

Knowing what you may or may not get is not going to help you in the long run. What will help you is to reread the book and work through assessments in a stepwise function following their guidelines.


----------



## ToxicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A trauma patient.
> 
> Knowing what you may or may not get is not going to help you in the long run. What will help you is to reread the book and work through assessments in a stepwise function following their guidelines.


 Yeah I don't have time to reread an entire book before my scenario. Thanks anyway. I'll wait for others to respond.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm a PHTLS Instructor. It's going to be a trauma scenario. And you need to be familiar with the methodology of PHTLS to pass. 

If you didn't read the book or study (I honestly don't understand how anyone can fail PHTLS) and you're coming here to get answers... You're probably going to have a bad time.


----------



## ToxicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm a PHTLS Instructor. It's going to be a trauma scenario. And you need to be familiar with the methodology of PHTLS to pass.
> 
> If you didn't read the book or study (I honestly don't understand how anyone can fail PHTLS) and you're coming here to get answers... You're probably going to have a bad time.


You're completely lost. Where did I say I wanted answers? I said what are the likely scenarios. You wasted time replying.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

Haha. 

WOW!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

ToxicMedic is a great name for you dude.


Maybe after bombing _another_ PHTLS class you can go over to Party City and pick up some clown shoes. Pick up a pair for Mr. YoUr PaTiEnT iS iN a RaViNe while you’re at it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 15, 2019)

Nobody learns anything when you give them the answers.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 16, 2019)

@ToxicMedic : Here's the answer to your scenario question. Seriously. You've already gotten the answer, but I'll tell you again. Your scenario question will be a trauma patient. What kind of trauma patient? Think of all the ways that someone can get seriously hurt by an external force being applied to them, possibly to include penetration of the body by objects moving at various speeds with all the damage that results from said penetration, amputation is not excluded nor is impalement. Burns, falls, blasts, stabbings, shootings, blunt force... all these things and more!!!

Seriously, that's the answer. You'll get a trauma patient that's been injured in some manner. It doesn't matter how the injury occurred. Under PHTLS, your response is to follow the rules and principles as those are your guide to slogging through all the issues you find. Those rules and principles are there to provide you an organized way to approach the care of a trauma patient. Any trauma patient. As far as "skills" go, there's the potential for ALL of the skills you've been exposed to in the class to be used in a scenario and you must prioritize their use. 

As long as you've read the book, attended the class and skills stations, and you remember the assessment rules, you should do fine.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 16, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Nobody learns anything when you give them the answers.


Too true.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 16, 2019)

I have just never seen anyone fail PHTLS...so that fact alone is enough to think that maybe, just maybe the instructor saw something the poster is not sharing and is trying to do the world a favor.Next he might say he failed ACLS too! And then, just wow! 

Is PHTLS not on quizlet? LOL


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2019)

I've also never, ever seen anyone have to retest PHTLS.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 16, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I've also never, ever seen anyone have to retest PHTLS.


I had to retake the written the very first time I took the class about 10 years ago, I hadnt even tested EMT yet and was given the ALS test. Several nurses and medics failed also, that made me feel better.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2019)

It took me longer to take the online open book test than it did the 5-min scenario.

The 9th edition is like the previous editions with a couple of extra updates, i.e., wound packing and pelvic binding.

I do find it interesting at how watered down these patch courses are becoming. It’s like walking into a live _Jems_ scenario.

To the OP, who may or may not have left, guess what it was? A trauma patient.

Seriously though, if you’re still around I’d be interested to know where you had trouble. And no, I’m not being a smartass.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2019)

ToxicMedic said:


> Where did I say I wanted answers?


I believe it was here:





ToxicMedic said:


> I said what are the likely scenarios.


So while you didn't want the answers, you wanted the questions to the test, so you can look up the answers ahead of time. That's still cheating.

Hope that clears up your confusion


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 18, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I had to retake the written the very first time I took the class about 10 years ago


I failed my first time as well, although I think it was in 2001ish.  My grandfather died two days before, I hadn't slept well for the previous several days, I didn't have time to read the book before class, and was completely exhausted 

So it's possible, although unlikely,  to fail the PHTLS class, if you don't know the material, if you don't pay attention in class, and if you really don't try.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 18, 2019)

I failed itls... already had my phtls cert, I failed cause the instructors answer key was wrong.... the whole class had to retest cause some passed because their answers were wrong too. That is the only time I’ve ever heard of failing a trauma life support class. It’s so easy an emt can do it 🤣


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 20, 2019)

CbrMonster said:


> I failed itls... already had my phtls cert, I failed cause the instructors answer key was wrong.... the whole class had to retest cause some passed because their answers were wrong too. That is the only time I’ve ever heard of failing a trauma life support class. It’s so easy an emt can do it 🤣


If the entire class fails... it’s on the instructor.
😂


----------

